# Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn



## jannisO (28. August 2008)

Hallo ihr Hochseesfans,

obwohl ich schon seit 20 jahren angele, fahre ich nun im Oktober das erste mal in meinem leben zum Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn.
Ahnung hab ich eigentlich keine davon obwohl ich denke das ich ne gute Rute & Rolle mir zugelegt habe.
Meine Frage an euch, welche ihr das öfters macht und Ahnung habt, Welche Pilker und Beifänger würdet ihr verwenden und in welcher Farbe.
Würde mich über zahlreiche Vorschläge freuen.

Mario


----------



## Nordlicht (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

sieh doch mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105396

Silber, rot/schwarz, silber/blau, orange/gelb sind so die standard Farben die fast alle in der Kiste haben.


----------



## jannisO (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

jetzt bin ich ja begeistert und sag erst mal danke.
wennigstens einer der einem unerfahrenen einen rat gibt

mario


----------



## Reisender (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> sieh doch mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105396
> 
> Silber, rot/schwarz, silber/blau, orange/gelb sind so die standard Farben die fast alle in der Kiste haben.


 

Sehr gut.......aber Andy, hier bekommt man/n ja auch Tips !! |wavey:


http://www.kutterboard.de/forum.php

Oder nicht ??????


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



jannisO schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich ja begeistert und sag erst mal danke.
> wennigstens einer der einem unerfahrenen einen rat gibt
> 
> mario





EINER??????????? und denn noch NORDLICHT??????? :vik:



Hier sind viele berufen, aber nur wenige sind auserwählt.

Es sind aber mehr als EINER 

Viel Spass für dich beim "Ersten Mal"


----------



## jannisO (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Ich freue mich auch seh darauf auch wenn ich Angst habe nicht seefest zu sein.
Vor hatte ich es schon zwei Mal und hatte mir auch schon ein ganzes Teil an Tackle gekauft. Beide Male hatte ich es wieder verkauft. Zuletzt vor 18 Monaten als ich erfahren hatte das ich Vater werde.
Die Fahrt diesmal ist ein Hochzeitsgeschenck von meinem Bruder und 2 Freunden und sollte es Spaß machen wollen meine Frau und ich dann jedes Jahr im Oktober dort hin. :k


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Na ja, dann buch schon mal. 
Es wird dir auf alle Fälle Spass machen.

Hast de nen Bötche?

Oder willst du eins mieten?

Oder auf einen Kutter?

Schick mal Nordlicht ne PN wegen einer Ausfahrt. Vielleicht hat er ja ne Idee, der Touristenbeauftragte. 
Raus fahren kannst du mit Ihm, wenn er will, aber wo die Fische stehen, das sage ich dir dann:vik:


----------



## jannisO (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

ein kutter wurde gebucht, glaube die silverland oder wie die heißt. mein bruder hat das alles klar gemacht. meine frau und ich und unser 8 monate alter sohn ( 8 zumindest zu dem zeitpunkt ) haben uns ne andere unterkunft gesucht als geplant war.
sollte ich seetauglich sein hab ich auch schon darüber nach gedacht nächstes jahr jemanden anzuschreiben oder zu suchen welcher ein kleines boot hat. weil kann mir nicht vorstellen das es ab 20 leute aufwärts oder so spaß macht

mario


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



jannisO schrieb:


> ein kutter wurde gebucht, glaube die silverland oder wie die heißt. mein bruder hat das alles klar gemacht. meine frau und ich und unser 8 monate alter sohn ( 8 zumindest zu dem zeitpunkt ) haben uns ne andere unterkunft gesucht als geplant war.
> sollte ich seetauglich sein hab ich auch schon darüber nach gedacht nächstes jahr jemanden anzuschreiben oder zu suchen welcher ein kleines boot hat. weil kann mir nicht vorstellen das es ab 20 leute aufwärts oder so spaß macht
> 
> mario



kommt darauf an, wie groß das Boot ist und wieviel durst die Brüder haben.
Dann mal Petri Heil und zeige deinem Sohn schon mal die Bilder.
Spätestens in 6-8 Jahren kannst du deine Ausrüstung verdoppeln))))))))))


----------



## jannisO (29. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Die ausrüstung ist groß genug zumindest für unsere gegend hier im harz. weiß garnicht genau wie viele ruten ich hab. allein letzten monat hab ich zwei shimano spinruten gekauft.
fahre eigentlich oft los aber da ich mit meinem tackle vorsichtig umgehe ( außer im drill ) hab ich auch lange was davon. hoffe aber das mein kleiner nach mir kommt und ein teil übernehmen wird. mein plano koffer werd ich aber abschließen

währe aber heute auch gern am wasser gewesen sitze jetzt aber zu haus sehe fern und trinke bier. Meine beiden liegen im bett und ans wasser konnt ich heut nicht wegen hochzeitsfotos aussuchen und einkaufen. wurde halt alles zu späht. is aber nicht so wild. mal zu haus sein is auch schön und trinken tuh ich auch nicht so oft


----------



## Klaus S. (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



jannisO schrieb:


> ....wenn ich Angst habe nicht seefest zu sein.



Hole dir aus der Apotheke "Reisegold" (pflanzlicher Basis) und werf dir Morgens eine ein.... hast den ganzen Tag Ruhe. 
Es gibt Tage da wird man Seekrank und welche da wirds man nicht... keine Ahnung warum das so ist. Ich war erst einmal Seekrank (bei ca. 300 Ausfahrten) aber möchte das nie wieder sein :m


----------



## jannisO (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

ja daran gedacht hab ich auch schon. zumal mein bruder letztes jahr das erste mal los war und mehr gereiert hat als alles andere.
Hoffe das es dieses jahr werder bei ihm noch bei mir so sein wird, weil möchte ja fischen und spaß haben


----------



## goeddoek (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Moin Mario #h

Nachdem die letzten Wochen schon viel Wind hatten, wird ihm im Oktober die Puste ausgehen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir einen goldenen und schönen Oktober haben 

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du gutes Wetter hast.

Ein gutes Mittel gegen Seekrankheit ?

- Tag vorher keinen Alkohol mehr
- ordentlich, aber nicht fett frühstücken
- am Angeltag  (wenns geht) immer 'ne Kleinigkeit essen und Wasser trinken
- eventuell wie oben geschrieben Reisegold einnehmen. Das solltest Du aber schon vorher testen. Das verträgt nicht jeder vom Magen her.

Und am Wichtigsten: bleib an der frischen Luft, beschäftige Dich und wenn's mulmig wird - Punkt am Horizont fixieren.

Je weniger Gedanken, Du Dir um die Seekrankheit machst, desto besser


----------



## jannisO (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Mario #h
> 
> Nachdem die letzten Wochen schon viel Wind hatten, wird ihm im Oktober die Puste ausgehen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir einen goldenen und schönen Oktober haben
> 
> ...


 

Werde die vielen Ratschlähe hier auf jeden Fall beherzigen.
Das der Oktober schön wird da geh ich von aus. 
Denn ich hab ja in diesem Geburtstag:l


----------



## ChokeEasy (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Fahre nun schon seit 6 Jahren hoch nach Fehmarn und vom Schiff aus hab ich immer super mit lila-blauen Pilkern in 30-80 Gramm gefangen, als Beifänger hab ich mir meistens die Storm Gummifische in 8-10 cm drangehängt .

Vom Ufer aus geht es super mit schwarzen oder Schwarz-Roten Blinkern ;-)

Petri


----------



## jannisO (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

habe mir ein ganzes Teil Kieler Blitz Pilker und Blitz Pilker in 60 bis 80g zugelegt. Von hellen bis dunklen Farben ist eigentlich alles dabei. Ein Bekannter riet mir dunkle Farben zu verwenden. Glaube damit werde ich auch beginnen.
Bei der Rute hab ich mir ne YAD Kansas in 3m zugelegt. Glaub etwas kürzer wäre sicher besser gewesen.
Na werde ja sehen was bei raus kommt


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Ich fische seit Jahren nur noch damit. Keine Pilker mehr. Nur noch Gummi und es gibt diese Bleiköpfe in vielen Gewichtsklassen.:g


----------



## jannisO (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

an ein Paar Dorschbomben dachte ich auch schon. Vielleicht besorg ich mir diese auch noch. Was denkst du in welchen Gewichtsklassen ich diese bräuchte ?

Gruß aus dem Harz #h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Hallo jannisO,

ist abhängig vom der Drift/Wetter. Bei Ententeichwetter reichen 35g, sollte aber ordentlich Drift sein, geht es von 50g aufwärts.
Auch ich fische nur noch mit Gummi. Ich verwende fast nur noch Dorschbomben vom hwangelshop und Attractoren in japanrot (ist aber orange) in Größen bis 11 cm. 
Die Dorschbomben sind sehr gut, weil der Steg hinter dem Kopf nicht so dick ist und die Gummifische im Kopfbereich nicht so leicht einreissen.
Kannst ja mal einen Blick auf den folgenden Link werfen:
www.hwangelshop.de
Auf Fünen waren die Gummis sehr fängig.
Im Gerlinger Katalog gibt es eine U. Beyer Gummifisch Serie, die auch sehr fängig war. Weiß aber nicht mehr genau welche Bezeichnung. In der Beschreibung steht aber, dass es auch auf Dorsch erfolgreich sein müsste.(10/11cm im 10er Pack).

Gruß Ralf#h#h

PS: Ich habe keine persönliche Verbindung zum hwangelshop,
bin nur sehr zufrieden mit den Attractoren und den darauf abgestimmten Dorschbomben.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Es gab diese Köpfe lange Zeit mal von ZEBCO.
Die in meiner Kiste sind von HAKUMA.

Bei Baltic Kölln am Hafen in Burg kannst du auch verschiedene Köpfe kaufen. Sie sind aber ohne Farbe(macht nichts) und noch nicht fertig montiert. 
Kauf dir die passenden Haken und Sprengringe dazu und schon ist es gut.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

http://www.hakuma.de/introframe.shtml

http://www.thomaskubiak.de/

findest du bestimmt was, oder du klickst mal hier im Board auf "Shops"


----------



## Nordlicht (30. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Wenn du mit der Silverland rausfährst siehst du "mich" am dritt letztem Platz im Yachthafen auf der rechten Seite (evtl. grad beim ablegen).
Kannst dann ja mal |wavey:


----------



## jannisO (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Solltet ihr mal in meiner Gegend sein zum Fischen und habt Fragen, so schreibt mich ruhig an.
Auch ich werde mich dann bemühen mit Ratschlägeb behilflich zu sein

Mario


----------



## jannisO (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

@Nordlicht,
das mach ich ganz sicher |wavey:


----------



## Angler 1991 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



jonas schrieb:


> Auch ich fische nur noch mit Gummi.
> 
> PS: Ich habe keine persönliche Verbindung zum hwangelshop,
> bin nur sehr zufrieden mit den Attractoren und den darauf abgestimmten Dorschbomben.



Hätten wir gestern nur Gummifisch gefischt, hätten wir 10 Fische weniger gefangen...
Ich wäre ein bisschen vorsichtig mit "ich angel nur noch mit Gummifisch",.. GuFi fängt, aber auch nicht immer.:vik:

Die Attractor und die Köpfe gibt es aber nicht nur bei hwangelshop.

Dorschbomben jeglicher Art gibt es mittlerweile in fast jedem Angelladen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Wie so oft alles Ansichtssache.
Ich fische nur noch mit Gummis, weil ich es satt habe nach 30 Sek den Drilling  vom Kraut oder ähnlichem zu säubern:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

@Angler1991
Wo bitteschön habe ich behauptet, dass es nur auf Gummifisch beisst.
Woher weißt Du, dass ihr auf Gummifisch keine Dorsche mehr gefangen hättet.#c#c
Manchmal steht man direkt nebeneinander und es geht nur auf eine Art etwas.
Weiterhin habe ich auch nie behauptet, dass es die Dorschbomben nur beim hwangelshop gibt.
Bei allen anderen mir bekannten Händlern gab es bisher nur Dorschbomben mit erheblich dickeren Stegen hinter dem Kopf.
Hierdurch sind mir schon diverse Gummifische im Kopfbereich zerrissen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

@Angler1991
Bin für jede andere Anschrift von Händlern, wo es die auf die Attractoren abgestimmten Dorschbomben(mit dem dünnen Steg hinter dem Kopf gibt), dankbar.

"Warum sollte ich vorsichtig sein, mit der von mir bevorzugten Angelmethode";+;+

#h#h


----------



## jannisO (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Leute streitet euch bitte nicht. es ist schön das einige hier sich einem anfänger im bezug kutterangeln annehemen und ratschläge geben. das der eine auf dies schwört und der andere auf das ist doch denk ich normal

mario


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



jannisO schrieb:


> Leute streitet euch bitte nicht. es ist schön das einige hier sich einem anfänger im bezug kutterangeln annehemen und ratschläge geben. das der eine auf dies schwört und der andere auf das ist doch denk ich normal
> 
> mario



So ist es. 
Mach mal deine eigenen Erfahrungen und dann wirst du deine Lieblinge selbst finden.
:g


----------



## jannisO (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

wohnst du eigentlich dort ?
weil in deinem profil steht auch wien


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Jo, ich wohne hier in Wien, aber erst sein ca 1 1/2 Jahren. Vorher Berlin, und danach noch Wiesbaden. 
Ich bin immer weiter von der Ostsee weg. Bis zur Adria ist es nicht so weit.:-(

Fahre aber mindestens 3 X im Jahr an die Küste, mehr ist jetzt nicht mehr drin#q


----------



## jannisO (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

im bezug auf die entfernung kann ich dies verstehen. 
bei mir liegt die entfernung zur ostsee der alten bundesländer bei etwa 350 km
bei den neuen bundesländern aus denen ich auch bin liegt die entfernung bei gut 500km


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Entwarnung an alle.:m:m
Soll bestimmt nicht in Streit ausarten.
Ich bin kein verbohrter Gummifisch Verfechter, sonder allen Angelmethoden gegenüber aufgeschlossen.
Hatte bisher den größten Erfolg auf Gummi, wer weiss was ich demnächst bevorzuge.
War ja nur eine kleine Gegendarstellung, weil ich es absolut nicht so gesagt/gemeint habe. 

Schönen sonnigen Terrassensonntag noch#h#h#h#h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Du Glücklicher, ich fahre 1.200 km und das ist nur eine Tour. Aber egal, ich wills ja auch.:vik:


----------



## jannisO (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

in den nächsten tagen muß ich mir noch ne rolle besorgen. dies ist das einzige was mir noch fehlt. mal sehen was ich für eine nehme
von meiner rute die JAD Kansas hab ich bisher nur gutes gehöhrt


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Auch da gehen die Meinungen wie immer auseinander
Ich habe auch eine von YAD, ist ok. Aber ich habe auch viele andere.
Am liebsten fische ich da oben mit 3m Ruten- 20-40/60 g WG.
Nimm mal von anderen die Peitsche in die Hand (wenn sie dich lassen) und versuche das für dich beste rauszufinden.
Manche fischen mit harten kurzen Ruten lieber. Jeder wie er will:vik:


----------



## jannisO (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

da geb ich dir recht. jeder hat da sicher seine eigene meinung und sucht für sich das aus was er für am besten befindet


----------



## Angler 1991 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



jonas schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du, dass ihr auf Gummifisch keine Dorsche mehr gefangen hättet.#c#c
> 
> 
> Bei allen anderen mir bekannten Händlern gab es bisher nur Dorschbomben mit erheblich dickeren Stegen hinter dem Kopf.Hierdurch sind mir schon diverse Gummifische im Kopfbereich zerrissen.
> ...



Mh,...weil mein Kollege mit GuFi weitergeangelt hat und ich auf Pilker+Twister gewechselt habe und Fisch gefangen hab und er nicht...

Wenn du meinst, dass das Blei zu dick ist, hinter dem Kopf...kann man auch abkneifen.|bigeyes

http://http://www.stefans-anglershop.de/webshop/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.stefans-anglershop.de/webshop/500726947c11a7365/50072694b3075f901/index.html

http://angelshop-leverkusen.de/prof...-blinker-rundkopf-dorschbombe-c-4_36_152.html

Ich wäre vorsichitg mit der Aussage...glaube nicht, dass du nur noch mit Gummifisch angelst.|kopfkrat


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Zitat von *jonas* 

 
_Auch ich fische nur noch mit Gummi. 

PS: Ich habe keine persönliche Verbindung zum hwangelshop,
bin nur sehr zufrieden mit den Attractoren und den darauf abgestimmten Dorschbomben. _




Angler 1991 schrieb:


> Hätten wir gestern nur Gummifisch gefischt, hätten wir 10 Fische weniger gefangen...
> Ich wäre ein bisschen vorsichtig mit "ich angel nur noch mit Gummifisch",.. GuFi fängt, aber auch nicht immer.:vik:
> 
> Die Attractor und die Köpfe gibt es aber nicht nur bei hwangelshop.
> ...




Ok, so wie ich das oben lese, ist die Rede von GUMMI!!!!!!
Da Twister auch aus Gummi sind, kann es doch sein, dass beides gilt (GUMMIfisch u. GUMMItwister), oder?:g:vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Angler 1991,

abkneifen ist nicht die Lösung, da am Steg auch ein kleiner Haken ist, damit der GuFi nicht abrutscht.
Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mir ja die abgestimmten Dorschbomben bestellt.
Ist übrigens nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern habe ich durch einen anderen Boardie erfahren.
Hast Du die Dorsche auf den Pilker oder den Twister gefangen.

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## nemles (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Manche fischen mit harten kurzen Ruten lieber. Jeder wie er will:vik:



Stimmt. Gehe öfter mit einem Boardi auf Angeltour. Ab und an probieren wir auch mal das Besteck des anderen aus. Wir beide schwören auf unsere Angeln, kommen aber nicht auf Dauer mit der des anderen zurecht. Obwohl alles hochwertige Teilchen sind. Wir machen zwar unsere Witzchen, aber akzeptieren vorbehaltlos die Vorlieben des anderen.

So ist das nun mal im Leben.|wavey:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. August 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

Sicher steht alles auch im Zusammenhang. Gewicht, Länge, Tiefe usw. 
Im laufe der Jahre zeichnet sich ein Trend bei mir ab und ich bevorzuge schon von mir geschriebenes.
Keine Beifänger in Form von Mini DropShot Strategie usw.:g

Darum bin ich ja auch noch bei meiner Frau und nicht bei der meines Kumpels|muahah:


----------



## Angler 1991 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



jonas schrieb:


> abkneifen ist nicht die Lösung, da am Steg auch ein kleiner Haken ist, damit der GuFi nicht abrutscht.
> 
> Hast Du die Dorsche auf den Pilker oder den Twister gefangen



Der "Widerhaken" ist doch in der Regel aus Blei, oder irre ich mich da?! Hab noch keine Widerhaken gesehen, die nicht aus Blei waren.

Die erste Stunde haben wir nur auf GummiFISCH gefangen. Danach lief nur noch Pilker und Twister. Aber mehr auf Twister(3cm Körper+Schwanz).|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. September 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> Ich wäre ein bisschen vorsichtig mit "ich angel nur noch mit Gummifisch",.. GuFi fängt, aber auch nicht immer.:vik:


 
..wenn Du dich da mal nicht ein bischen weit aus dem Fenster lehnst #c



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> Mh,...weil mein Kollege mit GuFi weitergeangelt hat und ich auf Pilker+Twister gewechselt habe und Fisch gefangen hab und er nicht...


 
..dat beweißt garnichts,vieleicht hat dein Kollege das Gufieren einfach nicht so drauf |rolleyes Erfolgreiches GuFischen hängt sehr stark von der Rute/Rolle/Schnur Kombination ab und dann kommt noch ne Menge Geschick dazu. Der Köder mit Fanggarantie ist meines Wissens noch nicht erfunden. 



jonas schrieb:


> Ist übrigens nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern habe ich durch einen anderen Boardie erfahren.
> 
> Gruß Ralf#h#h


 
...nu laß Dich mal nicht ins Bockshorn Jagen, beim GuFi-angeln ist die Masse, möglicherweise, nicht die von Pilker mit Tannenbaum-Zupf-System, aber die Klasse der Fische ist eine andere #c ..jeder wie er's will


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

@Angler 1991
Natürlich ist der Widerhaken aus Blei, aber er soll ja nicht abgekniffen werden. Das ist doch das Gute an dem dünnen Steg bei den Dorschbomben. Kann man locker auch kleinere Gummifische aufziehen, ohne das etwas zerreißt.

Schöne Woche#h#h#h


----------



## jannisO (1. September 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*

wie dem auch sei, werde zur sicherheit ein paar dorschbomben mit nehmen um alles mal zu probieren.
es dauert zwar noch einen monat eh es los geht aber ich werde dann hier sicher mitteilen wie es gewesen ist #6


----------



## Angler 1991 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Das erste Mal Hochseeangeln auf Fehmarn*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..wenn Du dich da mal nicht ein bischen weit aus dem Fenster lehnst #c
> 
> ..dat beweißt garnichts,vieleicht hat dein Kollege das Gufieren einfach nicht so drauf |rolleyes Erfolgreiches GuFischen hängt sehr stark von der Rute/Rolle/Schnur Kombination ab und dann kommt noch ne Menge Geschick dazu. Der Köder mit Fanggarantie ist meines Wissens noch nicht erfunden.



Warum sollte ich mich mit der Aussage nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen? Es gibt GARANTIERT Tage, wo Gummifisch nicht der Bringer ist.|wavey:

Ja ne is klar...mein Freund kann nicht angeln oder was?!|uhoh:

Macht was Ihr wollt, ich mach mein eigenes Ding und werde damit glücklich!#v


----------

